# Which Router?



## OLSAVSD (Jul 5, 2007)

Just got started assisting my wife's boss in making some patterns for craft painting and a lot of the work requires routing and shaping. Can I get some suggestions on what router to buy. I have an old Sears (1/4), 1 hp router and it doesn't seem to have enough power for what I am doing. Also get a lot of shaft vibration/whine that drives me crazy... $200 to $300 range. Thanks, Dan O


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Dano: A lot depends on what your using the router for, either free hand or mounted into a table. A router that is 2 1/4HP, and takes 1/2" bits is average.
You could get a combination router with two bases a plunge base for hand held use, and a fixed base for use in a router table. As far as the make and model you should go to a store and handle various machines, and see what feels right to you. 
Bosch sells a router set up lkie that, that alot of people on the forum seem to like.
hope this helps. Woodnut65


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

OLSAVSD,


*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*
There is only ONE stupid question...

The question not asked!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I would go with one of the combo kits if I was you. Got to the stores and check them out including the new catalog Craftsman Combo that is about 109.00 for a plunge and fixed bases with the motor. 
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...outers+&+Laminate+Trimmers&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes

Bosch and Dewalt also make nice combo sets. If you get the Craftsman you could build a nice router table with the Oak Park router table top and put the fixed base in it and be at about 300.00 total. 

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BYOT--&product=620
Build your own table easily with this set up. comes with the plans. Then for 300 or less you have the ability to plunge route, table route and a whole lot more!
Corey


----------

